# If you could change the world, how would you do that?



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Intention is everything and our intentions show in every day life every time we acknowledge the meaning behind our actions. I think we all want to change the world- even in some small way. How we would go about this expresses where we think our place in the world is, how we express ourselves, and more so our intent. I think in seeing how our actions would want to be seen in the world expresses our intention of our everyday lives. These identifications will be representative of the most effortless things you do. 


So, how could you change the world?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I would try to give back as much as I can to society or just show my kindness towards others. I think you could possibly change the world with the impression you make on others by the actions you take to make the world better.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

I honestly don't know how I could change the world. The way my mind would want to change the world is to apply and implement my own beliefs on to the real world, through different forms of expressions which suggests good intention. I don't think the world can be changed by one mind or a few minds which create a self-serving regime, people rebel against it and others are stricked beneath it. I think the world and the universe is far too unstable to be paved over by one idea. I can only suggest to have everyone in the world stop and think, for everyone to come to their own conclusions about what life, death, happiness, sadness, wealth, poverty, war and peace mean to them personally as individuals. Rather than cover up the cracks, let them be laid bare so society can build its own future without being tempted to keep the problems suppressed.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Like Gandhi said, ' be the change you would want in the world'

I think any other goal beyond that would be a sign of megalomania. The greatest victory is the victory over oneself.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Planning a social strategy of *education* based on respect, cultural and ethnic diversity, critical thinking and associated values in every single school. I find education to be the very basis of positive and enduring change, and young kids must learn general principles to live in the world. Of couse this must come from families too.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

The concept of "Paying it forward". I believe doing random acts of kindnes and encouraging others to do so starts a chain reaction. Conversely doing the same on the negative basis has similiar effects but with negative results. You reap what you sow.


----------



## CreativeDreams (Oct 18, 2009)

In order to change the world, you simply use the media.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Be good to yourself and all others. Love all and let them know it.


----------



## CrusaderOfTheHeart (Aug 14, 2009)

my dark vision is to just let Earth have NO humans - it would get along just fine

realistically I think I just want more self control so that the pressures of life do not overwhelm me

I think it would be interesting if people could NOT lie... the world would be far different
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wanderingone (Jul 31, 2010)

The world will change when young children grow up in an environment that promotes love, forward movement, sharing, cooperation, etc... despite the happy face that public schools and the media attempt to show, in reality, children are raised to be competitive, selfish, and unaffected by emotion. Teaching children to value capitalist success causes them to disconnect from their own experience, and when they grow up they contribute to the darkening of society. We need to teach them that we're all in this together and we should be helping each other out, instead trying to do better than our neighbors.

To answer your question however, i have no idea how to accomplish this.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I have my own secret plan. :wink: :tongue:


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

greater emphasis on children. I mean REALLY on children. Not using kids as a political platform and then forgetting about the promises when you get into office. Helping children really develop the skills they need to do the things they love whether their pursuits be intellectual, artistic, or physical.


----------

